# 'tis the season...



## Deni822 (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks like everyone is signing on this site, including me, must be crappy outside.    Since I just posted my first comment in the "sourcing metals" thread, I might as well introduce myself here.  I'm a relative newbie to metal work, but have been running a tig and a mig in the evenings to practice and make some steel/wood furniture while I'm practicing.  Love the content here, and nice to get local reviews and insights into metalworking instead of mostly in the US.

Anyway, looks like winter is here, so I'll be lurking and learning on this site for months to come since I doubt I'll have much to contribute with so many experienced peeps here.  

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Deni822 (Dec 5, 2016)

The first sentence came out wrong.   Meant it in a good way, more time to browse and get involved in a new forum/community.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Yep, Time to take shelter in the slightly less cold shop, haha.

Lets see some pics of your furniture made to date!

JW


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 6, 2016)

Deni822 said:


> Looks like everyone is signing on this site, including me, must be crappy outside.    Since I just posted my first comment in the "sourcing metals" thread, I might as well introduce myself here.  I'm a relative newbie to metal work, but have been running a tig and a mig in the evenings to practice and make some steel/wood furniture while I'm practicing.  Love the content here, and nice to get local reviews and insights into metalworking instead of mostly in the US.
> 
> Anyway, looks like winter is here, so I'll be lurking and learning on this site for months to come since I doubt I'll have much to contribute with so many experienced peeps here.
> 
> ...


Welcome Mark.


----------



## Deni822 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks guys.  I haven't done much but here are a couple of end tables I did from some reclaimed oak top and whats in progress currently.


----------



## Janger (Dec 7, 2016)

Ooooh Deni that's nice stuff! What kind of tig and mug?


----------



## Deni822 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks John.  I picked up a Lincoln MP210 and a TIG Square Wave 200.  So far very happy with them both for my hobby workshop.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 7, 2016)

Janger said:


> Ooooh Deni that's nice stuff! What kind of tig and mug?


The urge to make a bad pun "coffee mug" joke is strong. Have successfully fought it off though.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 7, 2016)

Very nice. Does the wood slab nestle inside what looks like 90-deg angle iron? What is your prep/painting procedure for  metal frame? Geez you know, the only way that would look better is with a granite surface plate in the top and sitting in my shop.


----------



## Deni822 (Dec 7, 2016)

PeterT said:


> Very nice. Does the wood slab nestle inside what looks like 90-deg angle iron? What is your prep/painting procedure for  metal frame? Geez you know, the only way that would look better is with a granite surface plate in the top and sitting in my shop.



Peter, yes, the slab is thinner that the 1" angle that it sits in, so I welded some spacers underneath for a raised look as I liked it better than flush.  As to prep, I went as far as 120 grit flap disks then rattle-canned it with a rustproofing primer and some black matt finish.  Wife likes it, so thats all that matters.   

The console table that I'm building now is a design I matched to those end tables as they're going to be in the same room.  I'm re-purposing some old aluminum 26" mountain bike rims that I had laying around the garage for the back panel.


----------

